# LH crank leveling assembly on '48 8n ford



## Jack Harmon (Sep 4, 2020)

_*My 8n ford has a LH cranking leveling arm assembly, which i believe possibly has stripped the threads ..Can this assembly arm be removed and repaired ? Thanks for any info anyone can provide...*_


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I do believe that it can be broken down, but a new one may be easier to obtain than trying to find parts. 
Welcome to the forum, btw!


----------

